# SVS Recommendation for 2880 ft^3 room?



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

My living room is going to be around 2880^3 ft. It will be an open floor plan connecting to the dining room/kitchen of approximately 3360 ft^3. 

I need help with sub selection, expecially since I don't have the opportunity to listen to it before I buy. I am pretty much set on SVS due to all th good press. 

One BIG sub?
Two smallers?
Box or cylinder?

By the way, I would say my listening ratio is 80% movies / 20% music.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

First welcome to the shack








Second as far as the box verse cylinder well that pretty much personal preference for the most part.
Your already answered what you will be listing to now all we need is 
What is your budget because that's probably the biggest question here.
If you can answer that you should get lots of feed back.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

As mentioned above, post what your budget is. Also, take what is posted here over the next week or so and then call SVS for yourself. They have incredible customer service and don't try to sell you something that you don't need. 

My HT room is a bit smaller then yours and very open as well. Everyone on the forms told me to buy the most expensive SVS that I could afford. When I called SVS, they told me to get a PB12-NSD and that would do well in my room. After seeing a lot of feed back from different subs, I ended up getting a PC13-U. Now that I have it, I don't think that I would've settled for anything less. This thing is a beast and shakes pictures that are on the other side of the house in bedrooms!

You could also post what city you live in and see if anyone is willing to give you a demo of their sub for you.

In a room as big as yours, I would get at least a PB12-Plus if not the PB12-Plus/2. If you really want to hear what DVD and music has to offer, go for the PB/PC13-Ultra, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response Capt'n!
I hope to keep the sub budget under $1000, but depending on feedback, that could change some. As always there is the "wife factor".


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

alexadams77 said:


> As mentioned above, post what your budget is. Also, take what is posted here over the next week or so and then call SVS for yourself. They have incredible customer service and don't try to sell you something that you don't need.
> 
> My HT room is a bit smaller then yours and very open as well. Everyone on the forms told me to buy the most expensive SVS that I could afford. When I called SVS, they told me to get a PB12-NSD and that would do well in my room. After seeing a lot of feed back from different subs, I ended up getting a PC13-U. Now that I have it, I don't think that I would've settled for anything less. This thing is a beast and shakes pictures that are on the other side of the house in bedrooms!
> 
> ...



I have no doubt that the PC13-U is up to the task.

For more moderate listening levels would it be better to have 2 smaller subs? If so, what should the placement scheme be? Or should I let the SPL make the decision?


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

Duals of the PB10, 20-39s (cylinders), Pluses, all have the advantage of adding incredible headroom and the ability to even out room response. You'll get great bass and LFE with each line, NSD, Plus and Ultra. As you go up in quality, you get better output, punch and definition. With the Ultra you get it in spades. I ran dual Plus subs and in a smaller room, but with opening to larger spaces. I'd recommend it to anyone. Simply outstanding pressurization and waves of good clean bass. That being said, since it sounds like you want to me talk you out of your budget, :spend:. It took about 20 seconds for me to decide to sell the duals and buy the Ultra13, it's that much better.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

The PB/PC13-Ultra is pretty much the best 13" single subwoofer available for HT and music. It also sells for a pretty sweet price.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

alexadams77 said:


> The PB/PC13-Ultra is pretty much the best 12"


Ehh??? Better take out that ruler Alex:blink:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I thought the 13 was 13"... :scratch: (Just pickin'... but it is an SVS exclusive 13")


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry about that, I guess that I wasn't paying attention while I was typing. I edited it so that I don't look like a complete moron. It is a bit weird to have a 13" sub instead of a 12 or even 15 and I usually mess it up quite a bit.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

alexadams77 said:


> Sorry about that, I guess that I wasn't paying attention while I was typing. I edited it so that I don't look like a complete moron. It is a bit weird to have a 13" sub instead of a 12 or even 15 and I usually mess it up quite a bit.


Hey, it's 13.4 or something, but who's counting :explode:


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I would go for the PC13-Ultra if I were you, maybe two of them. Large rooms need big sub(s). Having two subs give you more symmetry (then you don't hear where the sound comes from, it's surrounding you). The best sub experience I have had was with 3 PB12-Plus/2 breathing hard on my back  But then we are way out of your budget ...

If you're on a tight budget then you could maybe find 2 used Plus/2 for the price of a new 13". PB12-Plus/2 are very good subwoofers, but they are really big and their WAF is low. Don't expect to have anything staying on these beasts (flowers, pictures, ...) unless you glue them :bigsmile: I have heard that the tubes have a higher WAF. They are also easier to place at the correct location (due to their lower floor space occupation).

Good luck !


----------

